# REGNER'S "SHAY" MISNAMED



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

For some reason, Regner decided to name its new geared locomotive a "SHAY". I take exception to this new locomotive being called a Shay of any type, including a Willamette, for it is neither. See the original thread below titled _"Regner's New Steam Engines"_. The Wilkipedia description of a Shay calls for an offset boiler with a multi-cylinder engine being fixed opposite [to the offset]. Although the drive shaft powers the axles in a manner similar to that of a Shay, the actual engine is completely different than that of a Shay. In fact it is more akin to the engine of an "Aveling and Porter" where the engine sits atop of and is aligned parallel to the boiler.

Geared locomotives in general are described at:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geared_steam_locomotive

The "Aveling and Porter", complete with a photograph [see second photograph], is described in a subsection of the above at:

http://www.evri.com/media/article;jsessionid=1il55m4j09wj6?title=Geared+steam+locomotive&page=http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geared_steam_locomotive&referring_uri=/organization/aveling-and-barford-0x85306%3Bjsessionid%3D1il55m4j09wj6&referring_title=Evri

Again, neither the term Shay nor "Aveling and Porter" properly describe the new Regner locomotive, but together, the terms describe the new locomotive's principal attributes.

Because we all like to name things, I propose that Regner's new geared locomotive be called a *SHAP* *[**SH*ay plus *A*veling and *P*orter]. To name it something which it is not is like to calling a Donkey a Horse, which of course it isn't either.

Regner should be the first to recognize that although Shays have a following in Gauge 1 Live Steam, electing to identify a locomotive as belonging to a specific class such as a Shay does not mean that it is in fact a Shay.

I like the new locomotive from Regner very much, but to call it a Shay is simply wrong.

Regardless of the name, building it should be fun especially if it goes together like the real Shay kit from Regner. I helped a little [very little] with the Diamondhead Shay project last year by building the trucks, and I watched Jerry Sheehan and Tom Myers spend considerable time getting everything else just right for a smooth maiden run. Let's hope this one runs as well. -
Any other "Naming" suggestions?


Regards,

Will


----------



## Dan Rowe (Mar 8, 2009)

Will,
I agree that Shay is not a good name for that blacksmith creation. It also has nothing to do with Willamette except that the photo of it apears in the Willamette book.

The boiler came from a Buffalo-Pitts traction engine. The trucks are with out a doubt Lima Shay trucks but that fact hardly makes it a Shay.

Critter works for me for a name as it was a mutt for sure.

Dan


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Holy F&*&....are you guys serious? Since when is wikipedia the gospel? 

Keith


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Great reference:

Shays


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

Hate to burst your bubbles, but, except fpr some liberties where the connecting rods connect to the drive shaft, it is, in fact a real Shay. Compare it to the picture oif s.n 10 on shaylocomotives.com. traindepot.com shows the relationship even better. 

Ephraim Shay built a number of home brew locomotives, bith before and after licensing the design to Lima.


----------



## Dan Rowe (Mar 8, 2009)

This thread is not about S/N 10 it is about the new loco on Shay trucks the photo of this critter is on page 21 of "The Willamette Locomotive" by Hauff & Gertz. 

The loco and photo are in this thread: 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/11/aft/119174/afv/topic/Default.aspx 

The caption in the Wilamette book states that it is a Buffalo-Pitts boiler and a search of the internet will verify that fact. Check about half way down this link for a Buffalo Pitts traction engine. 
http://www.robertpence.com/mn_wmstr_1992/mn_wmstr_1992.html 

If it was a homebuilt by E, Shay then it is of course a Shay. 

Dan


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Huh, if'n it snot a Shay I don't wannit, so there. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"Huh, if'n it snot a Shay I don't wannit, so there." 

Tac; 

I wouldn't want either if it was covered with snot! ;>) 

Seriously though, I like it - whatever it is. The only problem is that I will have to fill up my HLW bobber caboose bank many times with "coins of the realm" before I can afford it. Still think it may be worth the effort, but may opt for a Willie model first to gain some operating experience in large scale steamers first. 

I've been spoiled. Until now, the smallest steam locomotive I've run was the Crown Metal Products 2ft gauge 4-4-0 on the Dry Gulch RR ride at Hershey Park (mid 1960s era park, that is). 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Yo Dave - I was just funnin' around, y'know? Some folks surely do get all steamed up about what others call stuff. I was just playing the spoiled kid. 

Sure, I'd like one, whatever it's called - me, I really don't care. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

whatever it's called - me, I really don't care. Just don't call you late for dinner, right?


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Dwight - you know me tooooo well. :=) 

Best 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## dhamer52 (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't care what it's called, SHAP, Shay, Snot, Buffalo-Pitts wana be Shay, or Willi-Shay, or even Sallie, it's different and I have one on order.


----------

